# Cypripedium Henryii



## Dido (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are another Cyp started to bloom. 

This is one of my 3 differnet flowershapes of henryii. 

This one as middle size flowers, and most only 2 or 3. 

Hope it will come more this year. 



prizes


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2010)

Interesting, you grow indoors? What media?


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 2, 2010)

Very Nice!!! I had 2 of them the flowers faded very fast.. I think that it was to warm in my growing area in the basement. A few of the other Cyps I had, have blasted the buds..


----------



## Dido (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the same problem this year. 
Normally I have my plants outside. 

From every kind I store one or more plants in my basement till spring. 

Because I sometimes lose one in my strange winters here. 
So I stilol have one. But this year it was something wrong and all inside started to grow. So I have to grow them inside, because we have 2C outside. It was very nice now 2 weeks, but it turned and getting cold again. So hopefully the others outside didnt start to grow. 

My Medium I use for them inside is, about 40% Seramis, 40% pumice and mostly a mixture who is for grow on the roof of houses. and 5% Perlite.


----------

